# MY FIRST LAKER!!



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Went fishing at salem pond today and hooked into my very first mac! 
-*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- 








Okay so its a Brooder but it still counts!
I measured him on my rod and marked how far he went. He was 21 inches! 
Decent fish :wink: I know they get alot bigger but, he was fun.
P.S. He was released to be caught another day.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

congrats mf. Kinda looks like a snake. Where did his fins go?


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

He was raised in a hatchery and his fins have rubbed off from the concrete.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Poor thing. You should've put it out of its misery. :lol: 

Nice job on your first lake trout though. I still need to get mine, but I hope mine was created in the same waters that I catch it in.

Cross one off the list, eh? Good for you.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I got my first Mack last summer at Flaming Gorge. 22"
I was jigging a tube tiped with sucker meat.
What a thrill!
I also picked up several other small Macks and a couple of 20' Bows that day.
I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on the new species! It always feels good to cross a new one off the list.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Good job, those brooders are strange looking but can still put up a fight!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Way to go Metal! Or should I say Lord of the community ponds


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's one goof looking fish without the fins! :lol: Nice work!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats, thanks for the pic...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Another finless wonder from the community pond. They always look so strange to me but a 21" fish is a helva fish good job!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SNAAAAAKKKKKEEEE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Poo Pie said:


> Way to go Metal! Or should I say Lord of the community ponds


Maybe just salem pond haha.
I fish it 4 times a week!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> [quote="Poo Pie":13c1cm00]Way to go Metal! Or should I say Lord of the community ponds


Maybe just salem pond haha.
I fish it 4 times a week![/quote:13c1cm00]

That's awesome. Great way to keep one's sanity


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

I caught a lake trout in a community pond a few weeks back and nobody believed me, even with the picture.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

duct tape said:


> I caught a lake trout in a community pond a few weeks back and nobody believed me, even with the picture.


I believe you duct tape !!


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Duct Tape-- That was me who didn't believe you.  Nice to see you're finally on here. Still no Walleye??


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

zero


----------

